# Paxlovid



## scrimo2010 (2 mo ago)

Hi all
I am travelling to the Philippines early next year for six weeks, can anyone advise me if Paxlovid is available there and how difficult is it to access if needed?
Thanks for any information
Wayne


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I brought Ivermectin with me.

Philippines pharmacies do not sell Ivermectin


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I brought Ivermectin with me.
> 
> Philippines pharmacies do not sell Ivermectin


The agricultural suppliers do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This story came out in today's news so the generic drug might not be available just yet:

FDA approves generic version of Pfizer’s COVID-19 pill Paxlovid

Inquirer Philippine News agency link full article


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I hadn’t heard of paxlovid until this thread. 
Seems to me Pfizer are just trying to cash in on the people they didn’t manage to convince to get vaccinated. Win-win situation comes to mind.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Since the vaccines do nothing to stop people from getting covid,
plus there's no money to be made from an old drug like Ivermectin,

thus they had to invent another antiviral called Plaxovid.

Nobody is allowed to get well using a $1 drug.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

magsasaja said:


> I hadn’t heard of paxlovid until this thread.
> Seems to me Pfizer are just trying to cash in on the people they didn’t manage to convince to get vaccinated. Win-win situation comes to mind.












Paxlovid: Uses, Dosage, Side Effects, Warnings - Drugs.com


Paxlovid (nirmatrelvir and ritonavir) is authorised under emergency use for the treatment of COVID-19. Includes Paxlovid side effects, warnings, indication, interactions, and dosage.




www.drugs.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Paxlovid: Uses, Dosage, Side Effects, Warnings - Drugs.com
> 
> 
> Paxlovid (nirmatrelvir and ritonavir) is authorised under emergency use for the treatment of COVID-19. Includes Paxlovid side effects, warnings, indication, interactions, and dosage.
> ...


Still doesn't stop you getting Covid and only good for mild to moderate cases. To be take after symptoms exhibit.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Paxlovid is under emergency use authorization.

This means it has not gone through normal testing to prove it is safe.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

No drug company to my knowledge said any vaccine would keep you from getting Covid. However it will likely help you survive it. Kinda the same with flu and pneumonia vaccines. You may get the disease but you'll have a better chance of surviving.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Quezon Expat said:


> No drug company to my knowledge said any vaccine would keep you from getting Covid. However it will likely help you survive it. Kinda the same with flu and pneumonia vaccines. You may get the disease but you'll have a better chance of surviving.


 In difference from some other REAL vaccines,
covid "vaccines" arent vaccines, its manipulating a protein covid need to grow, acting AFTER the body have started get ill,
while real vaccines have made normal imune system antibodies BEFORE got the illness.

Thats why people with covid "vaccine" get ill but less,
while real vaccine illnesses stop people geting ill by stoping the illness direct.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> In difference from some other REAL vaccines,
> covid "vaccines" arent vaccines, its manipulating a protein covid need to grow, acting AFTER the body have started get ill,
> while real vaccines have made normal imune system antibodies BEFORE got the illness.
> 
> ...


So why do some people get mild flu after getting the vaccine. I had a reaction to the typhoid vaccine once many years ago.


----------



## scrimo2010 (2 mo ago)

I guess I’ll have to bring ivermectin with me, Paxlovid is readily available in Australia but you have to test positive before a doctor will write a script


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> So why do some people get mild flu after getting the vaccine. I had a reaction to the typhoid vaccine once many years ago.


I was required to get typhoid vaccines years ago and also had bad reactions. Swelling, fever etc. I refused to get any again. Then in 2010 I got typhoid . US doctors didn't even test for typhoid as the disease was practically never seen. I got properly diagnosed in the Caribbean and eventually got over it but it was tough. Have I got the typhoid vaccine since? Nope, but I sure am more careful about cleanliness.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Quezon Expat said:


> I was required to get typhoid vaccines years ago and also had bad reactions. Swelling, fever etc. I refused to get any again. Then in 2010 I got typhoid . US doctors didn't even test for typhoid as the disease was practically never seen. I got properly diagnosed in the Caribbean and eventually got over it but it was tough. Have I got the typhoid vaccine since? Nope, but I sure am more careful about cleanliness.


I was stationed on Guam and my wife spent time in the Philippines we were in the process of adoption and she caught Typhoid fever while there and didn't get any treatment so when she arrived on Guam that evening I could see she was sweating and had chills so I took her to the hospital and she ended being there for two weeks with an IV unit getting mediations, I took vacation (Leave) for two weeks.

So whenever we talk about vaccinations I do remind my fellow expats to get the typhoid shot, I got this before I came here, but I'm now overdue for the tetanus, whooping cough, pertussis combo by two years.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> So why do some people get mild flu after getting the vaccine. I had a reaction to the typhoid vaccine once many years ago.


 Dp you mean other than covid?

Are you sure they got THAT flue they got vaccinated against? There are many more than the seasonal.
And I suppouse other illnesses can get varriations too, which the vaccine dont stop total.

And some get some illness reactions BY the vaccine.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

The Moderna and Pfizer vaccines were 90% effective against people contracting the original version of the COV-2 virus. It was virtually100% effective against serious illness caused by the original COV-2 virus in healthy individuals.

The problem was that the virus mutated.into Delta then Omicrom variants among others, and these variants were able to infect vaccinated individuals, but the vaccinated individuals were still protected against serious illness and death.

Newer versions of the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines are being constructed to be more effective against the many variants. IIRC most of the seasonal influenza strains are almost all descended from the Spanish flu epidemic so we may always have some version of COV-2 around.

Good luck with the Ivermectin.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Paxlovid is popular in the US. I don't know if it works that well. People seem to get what they have called rebound covid after stopping paxlovid. But still it is popular Biden took it.

Ivermectin I dunno. It was very popular so much so that they were clearing shelves. In the end they have determined it can help with covid but maybe not how you would think. It kills parasites which if you have them allows your immune system to now focus on covid instead of say roundworms. Basically taking ivermectin when you don't have covid to kill any of this stuff which may be inside you before you actually do get covid would have the same results. Or you could just get tested for that first.


----------



## danielbeegan54 (10 mo ago)

scrimo2010 said:


> Hi all
> I am travelling to the Philippines early next year for six weeks, can anyone advise me if Paxlovid is available there and how difficult is it to access if needed?
> Thanks for any information
> Wayne


Antivirals are available at public hospitals.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

At a local store, widely available.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I currently have a bad head cold.
Symptoms started 3 days after attending a Thanksgiving party.

Took two home covid tests.
It's not covid.
No fever.
Finger blood oxygen 97% or higher.

I find 1 dose of 12 mg Ivermectin works great for 3 or 4 days.
Can barely notice I am sick.

Finally, the cure for the common cold !


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I just got results from yesterday PCR test - no covid.

The last time I had a head cold - I think it was 5 years ago.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> At a local store, widely available.
> View attachment 102730


But I thought the animal formulation is deadly for humans, I wouldn't recommend taking that and it says for "Veterinary use only".


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> But I thought the animal formulation is deadly for humans, I wouldn't recommend taking that and it says for "Veterinary use only".


Yes but isn't that what all the wakos have been taking. I thought Ivermectin was for de-worming, is there a human specific version.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

My Ivermectin was made in India sold in pharmacies for human use in human doses

Billions of prescriptions have been issued for people over decades.









Ivermectin: From theory to clinical application - PubMed


Approximately 250 million people have been using ivermectin (IVM) annually to combat many parasitic diseases including filariasis, onchocerciasis, strongyloidiasis, scabies and pediculosis. Many clinical studies have proven its efficacy against these diseases and have reported the optimum dose...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

COVID-19 Vaccines: What They Are, How They Work and Possible Causes of Injuries


U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson will lead a roundtable discussion, COVID-19 Vaccines: What They Are, How They Work, and Possible Causes of Injuries, to shed light on the current state of knowledge surrounding t




rumble.com





This started a few hours ago.


Hope I can later watch from the beginning this Senator Ron Johnson forum with top doctors.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

COVID-19 Vaccines: What They Are, How They Work and Possible Causes of Injuries


U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson will lead a roundtable discussion, COVID-19 Vaccines: What They Are, How They Work, and Possible Causes of Injuries, to shed light on the current state of knowledge surrounding t




rumble.com





This link is not live.
So I can watch from the beginning


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> COVID-19 Vaccines: What They Are, How They Work and Possible Causes of Injuries
> 
> 
> U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson will lead a roundtable discussion, COVID-19 Vaccines: What They Are, How They Work, and Possible Causes of Injuries, to shed light on the current state of knowledge surrounding t
> ...


Come back in 10 years when we have enough information to answer rather than just guess.


----------

